# Brought home our puppy! (Update to previous thread)



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

This is an update to this original thread where I asked for help in purchasing a dog from a friend:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ppy-friend-help-advice-would-appreciated.html

We picked her up last night, and we are in love! She has been an extremely calm and loving puppy thus far. Quite the opposite of the last GSD we adopted in that she wouldn't stop moving and biting us the first few days. The last one was also 3 months old when we got her so not sure if that was a factor.

Anyways, I picked her up and went to Target to buy the smallest bag of Purina One I could get. I'll buy her a much better brand later but I needed something to hold me over until I had the time to find a good one locally. Please don't hate me for that, I know Purina isn't the best, or even a 'good' brand of food. But it was the best of what they offered.

She had her first set of shots at 7 weeks. She had Distemper, Adenovirus 2, Parvovirus, and Deworming done so I'll be taking her back at 12 weeks and then 16 weeks. She'll also be microchipped at the 4 month mark.

Aside from all that, she's absolutely great. Exactly what I wanted and would hope for. I know it's very early to tell, extremely too soon to know what she'll be like in the future but she's 3/3 on the puppy pad, very docile and calm but still curious and explorative. And she's very attached to my daughter.

I'll update more later but for now I think I'm okay where it's going. 

I know to order the purple kong toy which I will soon. I need to measure the inside of her doghouse to buy a puppy bed that fits inside comfortably for her. I need to stock up on chew toys and play toys but I don't wanna take her to the pet store with me so if you have any suggestions please throw them out so I can shop. I know to keep her inside and away from my other dogs and grass until all her shots are done. And I know not to walk her around the block yet. 

Am I missing anything? I can't enroll her in classes until she's had all her shots. And I'm keeping her inside also because it's hot outside. 

I'm curious to see if she starts to develop a more lively personality or if she's going to be this docile and calm forever. I'm not against it, just worries me because when I see puppies that are calm and quiet, I start to think they might be sick and it reminds me of what happened with the last GSD we adopted.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Gonna post pics? Her relaxed/laid back demeanor could just be the calm before the storm. Once she adjust to her new home she may be a different pup.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on your new pup! We need pictures!

Make sure you have some time to go thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Congratulations! Gonna post pics? Her relaxed/laid back demeanor could just be the calm before the storm. Once she adjust to her new home she may be a different pup.


She's not very good at letting us take pictures of her. She likes to move around just as the picture is about to be taken but here are the best ones I could get:


Wondering why this other dog is so small and cranky


Being lazy after playing with her pink squeak toy


Discovering herself in the mirror before bedtime


Admiring how beautiful she looks in the mirror

After work yesterday I gave her a few slices of liver and a chicken wing without the skin. She loved both and almost ate the entire wing. After that we played with her toy and she really started coming around. I think the shyness and sadness is starting to wear off cause she woke up very active and playful. 

I have a question though, at night when she's lying down to sleep it sounds like she's panting and then when she wakes up it sounds like she has the hiccups. It doesn't happen when she's awake and being lazy, only when she's lying down to sleep. Is it anything to look into?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a cute pup! 

How warm is it where she sleeps? They get warm pretty easy, mine definitely prefer cooler weather, anything above 60 degrees or so will usually get mine to start panting a little. Sometimes stress will cause them to pant as well. I'd ask the vet about waking up with the hiccups if that is an on going thing.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What a great looking pup....

Nothing but fun now !!!!


SuperG


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Really cute puppy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

On


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She's adorable. Enjoy her. They grow up way too fast.


----------

